# vacation and raw food question



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

I have started the natures variety frozen raw food for Aspen and she loves it- the problem is we are going out of town and she will be boarded for 1 week. They will not feed raw food so I was wondering what you guys would do- it is not possible to have someone come over as she is a inside dog and would not like to be left out during the day so really boarding is the only option I just dont know what to feed her for that one week


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

PS- the reason I changed her to raw was she hates dry dog food- when everyone told me she looks like a greyhound because she is so thin it was time to change....really dont know what to do??


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Did you try the Nature's Variety Dry food, or canned, I think they have freeze dried also. Look around for another kennel that will feed raw? Most kennels around here will.


----------



## harlanr3 (Sep 10, 2008)

did they tell you why?


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

i have been feeding her 1 can mixed in with the raw but my sweet PICKY dog will eat around the mixed in canned food and get mostly the raw! I have never seen anything like it- just like my kids picking out the mushrooms in canned mushroom soup! I will try some different kennels or maybe even the freeze dry which I cant find around here??


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Check and see if there are any pet/house sitters in your area. A couple techs at our vets office will stay IN people's homes and take care of their pets while they are gone.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I highly recommend finding a local pet sitter who is bonded and insured to come take care of Aspen while you are away!
You can check out this site for a sitter locator:
Pet Sitters International


----------



## boscopup (Jun 17, 2003)

I would at least look for another boarding kennel. I've boarded a dog before and they had no problem feeding raw, even though I had them feeding regular raw (ie, RMBs, muscle meat, organs - packaged into separate meals so they were easy to dump in a bowl). I can't see any reason why they wouldn't be willing to feed a premade raw like you're feeding, as that's no different from dumping a can in the bowl, right? They just have to store it in a fridge, which they should have one for the kennel for medications and such anyway.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Maybe you could just bag it up and give it to them... it's not like they're going to be able to TELL it's raw. Is the problem that they don't have room to refrigerate it? I would tell them that this diet is necessary and, if they are unwilling to fed it, you will look else where.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

If I were to board my raw fed dogs I would have the facility feed THE HONEST KITCHEN dehydrated raw. You just add warm water to re-hydrate it, that should be easy enough for them.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Talk to all of the vet techs at your vets office, and all of the people working at the groomer and see if anyone dog sits. When we go out of town, a girl from the groomers place actually stays at our house for $40 per night. That's for BOTH dogs, and HUGE savings from the $90 per night I'd have to pay around here to board them in a quality boarding facility - that will not feed them raw. Dogs get to be in their own home - watching it while I'm gone and they get real company. Good stuff.


----------

